# Fuse holder



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

According to the site you got that from it is a bypass bridge for fuses. Never seen them- perhaps a Canadian thing


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a typical edison base fuse holder to me. Before my time as well, but I'm pretty sure you can pull that entire assembly out, change the fuse, and stuff it back in.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

sprdave said:


> I don't get exposure to old fuse boxes, and wonder about them (young enough that it's before my time
> 
> Saw this online, and wondered what does it do/work/purpose exactly? Particularly the part that attaches on top of the fuse holder. Is it some form of disconnect? (If I physically had it and the panel in front of me I could probably figure it out, but dont)


It looks like an adaptor that enables you to use a plug in HRC cartridge in place of the screw in type fuses !

View attachment 29880


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

dmxtothemax said:


> It looks like an adaptor that enables you to use a plug in HRC cartridge in place of the screw in type fuses !
> 
> View attachment 29880


Absolutely not lol.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> According to the site you got that from it is a bypass bridge for fuses. Never seen them- perhaps a Canadian thing


Why would they want to bypass a fuse ?
Is it legal ?


----------



## sprdave (Jan 12, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> According to the site you got that from it is a bypass bridge for fuses. Never seen them- perhaps a Canadian thing


That poster may or may not be correct/know what they're talking about, going by other random responses, so wouldn't go by that. Why I was trying to ask the smart electricians here that know everything 

My understanding is the double pole fuse holders you had pull them out (to disconnect) before you could access the fuses, so that it would be dead...Thought this would be something to that effect, having to pull the top part out (effectively disconnecting it) to get at the fuses.

A bypass doesn't make sense to me...But say it was a bypass, back to the question of the purpose? Why would you bypass the fuse, isn't that dangerous? Did they use to do that?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

There's nearly always a reason why they make these types of things !
So I am curious as to what it might be !
if indeed it is a bypass.
Maybe some of the older members might know ?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

dmxtothemax said:


> There's nearly always a reason why they make these types of things !
> So I am curious as to what it might be !
> if indeed it is a bypass.
> Maybe some of the older members might know ?


old enough, but never saw one of those!:blink:


----------

